# Bach Cello Suite - Preludes



## tempotempo (Jun 4, 2012)

I love the Bach Cello Suites (Biased as I am a cellist). I know TC has given their opinions on who there favorite performers of the Bach Cello Suites are, but I find it so tricky to bring it down to one or two people who are my favorite for all six suites as they are all so contrasting so I thought it would be easier to break them down. I'm asking who you favorite performer of each of the Bach Cello Suite Preludes are. If you think one player plays all six preludes better than everyone else than put that, but if you prefer different cellists for different suites that is what I am encouraging I will start.

Bach Cello Suite
1: Yo Yo Ma (1983)
2: Du Pre
3: Starker
4: Casals
5: Fournier
6: Rostropovich

That is my list, lets hear yours TC!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Schiff, Gendron, Casals continue to be my choices for all. I haven't made individual suite distinction.


----------

